# MES  with Window (heads up)



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

Not a big deal, but I thought I should mention this, in case it happens to somebody else:

If you have your MES facing South in the Winter, Spring, or Fall, and you have a window in the door, you could get a false temperature reading at lower temps.

I noticed it when I had the heat set at 110˚, and my MES 40 element shut off while the actual heat in the smoker was about 88˚. I looked around wondering what the heck caused that. It turns out that because the sun is much lower in the sky during the Winter, the sun shines through the glass door, and warms the heat sensor on the lower right side of the back wall of the smoker. Then that tells the smoker it's hotter than it really is.

Easy solutions:

#1 Turn your smoker to face away from the sun.

#2 Put a curtain on your smoker window, or just lean a piece of plywood against it to block the sun (see below).

Bear

Gotta keep that Sun from shining through the window & warming the MES Heat Sensor up:


----------



## eman (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad you said that i need to go spin mine around


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

Dang it Bear, you sure are Smart, good info for that type of smoker......


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Bear...

Third Option, Move to Kansas Where The Sun Never Shines...


----------



## mudduck (Dec 24, 2010)

no one but bear LOL

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

C'mon guys  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just get lucky sometimes!

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Dec 24, 2010)

Bear

Thanks for the information.

Maybe you could get a pair of sunglasses for you smoker or put some window tent on the outside of your window on your smoker.

I know Miss Bear wouldn't let you bring it back inside so it was out of the sun to smoke.

You know that old saying that ''even the sun sines on a dogs butt some days" The same could be said about Bears MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Bear
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


The woman is confused.

She says my smoker "Stinks like Smoke".

I keep correcting her, "No honey, My Smoker Smells Great, like Smoke!"

I should have started smoking meat a long time ago. Monday we'll be married 42 years, and I still don't have her straightened out yet on this smoke smell issue!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mudduck (Dec 25, 2010)

keep up the good work bear you will love it when it does come together

jan 5th miss duck and i will be married 39yr

and yes it did snow here jan the 5th 1972 LOL


----------



## mtbken (Dec 25, 2010)

ah Man, is that why it said not to remove the picture sticker on the window?  Opps, already in the trash!

Ken


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 25, 2010)

Geez I only have 29 years of marriage. Between 3 different wives.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2013)

I figured I should bump this up, because there are a lot of MES owners who weren't here in 2010.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2015)

*Important to ALL MES owners with Windows. This is a MUST READ !!*

This happened to me again today, but it didn't take long for me to wake up to the problem, because it happened to me years ago:

I had my MES set at 210°, and everything was going good.

Then my Maverick started dropping. I went out to look into it, and I saw the MES read 247°, and the Maverick was down to 192°.

I noticed the Bright sun we had today was shining on the back wall of my MES & right on the temp sensor.

The Sun was warming the Sensor up, causing it to think the temp in the MES was 247°. This kept the Heating element from coming on, and that's why the Maverick was dropping, because the heat in the Smoker was Dropping.

So I grabbed the piece of plywood I had behind the Smoker for just that problem, and leaned it against the Door, blocking the sun from shining through the glass onto the sensor.

By this time the MES was up to 255°, and the Maverick was down to 186°.

Within minutes, the MES readout dropped to 242°, 236°, 223°, until it got to 208°. Then the Heating element came on & the Maverick began going up. Before long both the MES and the Maverick were cycling within 6° of each other.

Everything had returned to normal.

So Everybody should be aware of what the Sun can do if it shines through the window onto the sensor.

Note: This generally doesn't happen in the Summer when the Sun is high, because it can't hit the sensor.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker (Dec 11, 2015)

Bear, this makes so much sense, and I'd encourage anyone who has a smoker with a window to be mindful of it.  I have a friend who has the same unit I do, but he doesn't have any thermometers to measure the real temps, so he wouldn't even know it was happening.  I just told him to be sure the sun isn't ever hitting the sensor, and now I know to do the same.

Thanks, awesome work, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2015)

Dogwalker said:


> Bear, this makes so much sense, and I'd encourage anyone who has a smoker with a window to be mindful of it.  I have a friend who has the same unit I do, but he doesn't have any thermometers to measure the real temps, so he wouldn't even know it was happening.  I just told him to be sure the sun isn't ever hitting the sensor, and now I know to do the same.
> 
> Thanks, awesome work, Bear!


Thank You Sir!!

I figured I'd put this out there, so people can put it in their memory banks, so when it happens to them, they won't be going nuts trying to figure out what's broken!!!

Now is the season it happens the most often, because the Sun is low in the sky, and easily hits the back wall inside the MES units.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Bear.  But you know me, "No window, no problem!" :)


----------



## dogwalker (Dec 11, 2015)

mummel said:


> Thanks Bear.  But you know me, "No window, no problem!" :)


Hey, don't rub it in!  Besides, I love taking photos and making my friends jealous.  :-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> Thanks Bear.  But you know me, "No window, no problem!" :)


LOL---Yup only those of us with windows have to worry about the Sun, and those of us who have cars or trucks only need Wipers if we have Windshields.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel (Dec 14, 2015)

Just wanted to say that I am so glad to have stumbled upon SMF.  Really enjoying my new hobbies to the max.  Im crushing the sausage making.  Every weekend now.  Cranked out 6lbs of breakfast sausage last night.  I also found brisket at my Costco so I'm going to unpack the smoker for Christmas day!!


----------



## daricksta (Dec 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Not a big deal, but I thought I should mention this, in case it happens to somebody else:
> 
> If you have your MES facing South in the Winter, Spring, or Fall, and you have a window in the door, you could get a false temperature reading at lower temps.
> 
> ...


I usually pray to the rain and snow gods to make the sun stop.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I usually pray to the rain and snow gods to make the sun stop.


Lately I forget about blocking the Sun, because we don't see it very often.

Bear


----------



## kjolly (Dec 18, 2015)

Great information. never would have thought this to be a factor.

thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2015)

I am going to order a set of these for my MES...The Fairy Lights make the curtain soooo Pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## redsmoke (Dec 18, 2015)

You need to make a house for the smoker.    A big bear with the belly cut out and the smoker in sicpde would be awsome. Plus keep the sun off

Or this 












image.jpeg



__ redsmoke
__ Dec 18, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

Redsmoke said:


> You need to make a house for the smoker. A big bear with the belly cut out and the smoker in sicpde would be awsome. Plus keep the sun off
> 
> Or this


Nice house for it, Red !!

That wouldn't do me any good, unless I kept the door closed at all times, because mine faces South, and the low Winter Sun shoots right in to it.

Bear


----------



## kjolly (Dec 21, 2015)

I like the idea. Do not have a covered patio so something like this might be the thing to keep MES high and dry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2015)

kjolly said:


> I like the idea. Do not have a covered patio so something like this might be the thing to keep MES high and dry.


Absolutely a great idea to keep it out of the weather, if you don't have an Under-roof place for it !!

And Redsmoke did a Beautiful Job on his!!

Just don't point the glass door in a direction between SE and SW during the Winter, when the Sun is low in the sky.

Bear


----------



## kjolly (Dec 21, 2015)

MES arrived Sat. Did the minor assembly and was going to season it Sunday then add some chicken but it sprinkled most of the day. Kind of my luck so a wooden house would fit the bill.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2015)

kjolly said:


> MES arrived Sat. Did the minor assembly and was going to season it Sunday then add some chicken but it sprinkled most of the day. Kind of my luck so a wooden house would fit the bill.


You could keep your eye open for sales at Home Depot or similar places, like my Son did (below).

However IMO the wood house like Red has would look neater.













thumbnail-1-aspx-jpeg.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## kjolly (Dec 21, 2015)

There is something rustic about the wood look that I really like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2015)

kjolly said:


> There is something rustic about the wood look that I really like.


Absolutely----Living in a Log House, I agree entirely.

I just wanted to show another option---My Son put that container near his Hot Tub on his deck----Was a good match for him.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Dec 21, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am going to order a set of these for my MES...The Fairy Lights make the curtain soooo Pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chef JimmyJ, smoking is serious work. You trying to make it fun or somethin'???????


----------



## redsmoke (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments on the house.    A big cookie sheet propped up on top of the smoker would work for keeping the rain off as long as it's mostly falling straight down.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2015)

BTW Everyone: Let's not forget what this thread was all about. 

Those of us who have windows in there MES door could run into a problem during the Winter, when the sun shines on the heat sensor.

See the beginning of this thread, and again with more info on Post #13.

It's not a Joke---It really can happen, and if you aren't alert to it, it can wreck your whole smoking day!!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Dec 21, 2015)

Maybe that's why I don't think I'll clean the window of my MES40.   It will hopefully block some of those nasty sun rays.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Maybe that's why I don't think I'll clean the window of my MES40.   It will hopefully block some of those nasty sun rays.


That would work after awhile.

I like to see things in there though.

I believe some MES units with windows have actually been returned to Masterbuilt with nothing wrong with them, because of the sun shining on that heat sensor, because they had the same symptoms, which at the time were unexplainable.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Dec 23, 2015)

I've already built a small patio over the summer.  I'm going to put up this baby next spring.













350-966610-847__1.jpg



__ mummel
__ Dec 23, 2015


----------



## kjolly (Dec 23, 2015)

I am going to do a combination wooden shed to house both the smoker and the emergency generator to free up my garage so I can park in it again.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2015)

Bear, that razor blade did wonders.   I decided to clean my window just so I can make sure the Salmon nuggets aren't dancing around while being smoked.  Actually since I smoke all my meats back by my shop which resides under one of my large oak trees, I'll never worry about the smoker facing the sun.  Way too shady.  Also since I am not 100% sure as to what the previous owner smoked in this unit and since I'll probably be dedicating it mainly for fish,  I want to start out with a clean slate, er door, er window.

It is a shame if smokers were returned to Masterbuilt due to facing the sun during a smoke.  Next time, "close your smoker's drapes".


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 23, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Bear, that razor blade did wonders.   I decided to clean my window just so I can make sure the Salmon nuggets aren't dancing around while being smoked.  Actually since I smoke all my meats back by my shop which resides under one of my large oak trees, I'll never worry about the smoker facing the sun.  Way too shady.  Also since I am not 100% sure as to what the previous owner smoked in this unit and since I'll probably be dedicating it mainly for fish,  I want to start out with a clean slate, er door, er window.
> 
> It is a shame if smokers were returned to Masterbuilt due to facing the sun during a smoke.  Next time, "close your smoker's drapes".


Once you get your window really clean, don't forget to coat it with Rain X to repel the moisture while smoking, as Bear posted in this tread a few days ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237951/mes-40-bluetooth-window-condensation

See Bear's post #11


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Once you get your window really clean, don't forget to coat it with Rain X to repel the moisture while smoking, as Bear posted in this tread a few days ago.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237951/mes-40-bluetooth-window-condensation
> 
> See Bear's post #11


Actually I would only do that if your smoker is one that has a bad condensation problem with it's window.

I used my Gen #1 for 5 years without having excess condensation on the glass, but this Gen #2.5 needs the Rain-X real bad.

Bear


----------

